# merging. 902 alarm clock APK & ODEX



## Legato (Dec 19, 2011)

I know that is deodexing. My issue is that I want to make just one set of files like that. And i am not a programmer or savvy enough to know how to do this. But I'd like to learn or get advice/help. I want to deodex the. 902 Blur alarm clock APK and ODEX. I am running Droid Th3orys ICS AOKP and LOVE it. However I find the stock alarm app in ICS lacking compared to the alarm clock app that comes stock with Blur. Yes i know, i actually said i liked one part of blur. :-( but it's mainly that i like not having to go through a clock app to set and turn off alarms. Just jump right to the alarm screen

I have a .902 system dump. Is there anyway to combine the APK and ODEX from that and just install it as an app or drop it in the system folder?I know it don't work it I just drop it in there with the odex. I have tried with other apps. I figure deodex it and then I can either install as an app or drop it in system, change its permissions, then reboot.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Sorry for the newbness. I have been rooting phones for awhile, Droid x and xoom. But never. Have needed to do this. I always avoided custom ROMs for my phone. Just in case I need to have it fixed. But with safestrap I am willing to take the chance. LoL

Here are the two files on my Dropbox
http://db.tt/kGrbcrTx


----------

